# Rapid Flu Test A & B



## spatterson8317 (Jan 10, 2018)

Can someone help shine some light on billing for this test. I am running into some confusion on it. I have found different links saying if the test is done for A & B, then we can use a 59 modifier while some say use the 91. I have even found information saying we can do it on one line as 2 units. We are billing for the physician doing the test in the office, not the lab. Any thoughts and feed back would be most helpful. Links I have found are not really current. 

I have this link that is current: 
http://codingforprimarycare.com/dont-forget-influenza-claims-january-03-2017/

then these as well:

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/24674-rapid-influenza-test.html

https://www.supercoder.com/coding-n...ou-report-that-flu-test-once-or-twice-article

https://www.supercoder.com/my-ask-an-expert/topic/modifier-59-60

https://books.google.com/books?id=F...=onepage&q=Rapid flu test 91 modifier&f=false

Thanks for you help


----------



## Teresa Collins (Jan 10, 2018)

We bill this on 2 lines with modifier 59 appended to the second line without any problems.  We also do this test in office.

I hope this helps.


----------



## hsmith67 (Jan 10, 2018)

*Flu test Group A and B*

Like Teresa, I also bill on two lines and use Mod 59 and get paid by all my payers. 

Hunter Smith, CPC


----------



## acatlett (Jan 10, 2018)

*FLu A/B*

With Humana you have to bill on two separate lines with mod 91 on the second line.   All other insurances you can bill on one line with unit of 2 and mod 91  This is how we bill at our family practice office and receive payment.


----------



## angeltiara3  (Mar 14, 2019)

acatlett said:


> With Humana you have to bill on two separate lines with mod 91 on the second line.   All other insurances you can bill on one line with unit of 2 and mod 91  This is how we bill at our family practice office and receive payment.



Hello, May I ask what insurance is paying this? . The 91 modifier Means "repeat procedure" which would not apply because you are billing for test A and B which are separate test.


----------

